# cipralex



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi there, I've been on and off cipralex 10mg for the last 3 years due to anxiety. We're going for ICSI in a few weeks time (EC on 10th July) and I have been weaning myself off cipralex over the last month. The thing is, I can feel the anxiety creeping back and I'm worried that it'll interfere with treatment as I won't be in the right frame of mind. I know that it's not recommended during pregnancy but I'm wondering if it'll be the lesser of two evils? We had a FET at the end of last year and I stayed on it - we got our first ever BFP but unfortunately I miscarried a short time later, my GP told me that the cipralex would not have caused this, but I guess there's no definitive answer. Could you offer any advice as I feel that I'm trapped in a vicious circle - stop cipralex and I'll get stressed - don't stop it and it could interfere with tx! Thanks x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry been away on holiday so not able to reply


There is no evidence that Cipralex interferes with the drugs usually used for ICSI, also no evidence that they interfere with process either. As you already know it is not recommended in pregnancy due to the fact it is a relatively new drug and there is less evidence to support its use. Any decision to continue treatment should be discussed with your prescriber and the risks and benefits for you and any potential pregnancy considered.


----------

